# Kwento



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

What does "kwento" mean?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Seb.  It means "story."

Chris


----------



## tanzhang

Kwento or Kuwento

meaning Story


----------



## Seb_K

Oh, at first I thought it meant "money" ... 

Thanks for the answer.


----------

